# 22 revolver for my 10 year old.



## 40calmike (Apr 27, 2013)

I am looking for a single action 22 revolver. Is there such a thing that isn't $300 plus? I don't want something that will blow up in her hands. Any suggestions?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Ruger makes this SAO revolver: 0912 ruger sbc4 bearcat bear cat blue 22lr 22 lr : Revolvers at GunBroker.com

But, as you can see, it's more than $300.00. Unless you can find a used one in a pawn or gun shop, you're gonna have to dig a little deeper into the ole pocket. I'd be leery of buying an off-brand or name firearm.

Buy a good brand and it's value will continue to appreciate, if taken care of properly.


----------



## 40calmike (Apr 27, 2013)

A couple of local gun shops have a brand called heritage. They are around $230. Any input on quality?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

40calmike said:


> A couple of local gun shops have a brand called heritage. They are around $230. Any input on quality?


I've never heard of the brand.

I did a quick check on GunBroker and found this one, and there are many more. http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=373687564

Although they don't list an origin of manufacture, I suspect it may be Spain.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Heritage revolvers aren't bad at all,,,*



> Although they don't list an origin of manufacture, I suspect it may be Spain.


C'mon people, Google is your friend,,,
They are made in the USA,,,
Florida to be exact. 

Heritage revolvers aren't bad at all,,,
They are inexpensive and the frames are Zamac,,,
But for a .22 plinker they perform just fine and aren't expensive.

I purchased one about 3 months ago,,,
I gave it to a young lady for a graduation present,,,
It shot to point of aim at 25 yards and was built solid enough.

For $165.00 I consider it a good starter plinker.

I ordered mine through Buds Gun Shop,,,
$165 and no shipping or sales tax,,,
$20 transfer fee at my LGS.

They aren't Colts or S&W's,,,
But they work well for their price.

Aarond

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

aarondhgraham said:


> C'mon people, Google is your friend,,,
> They are made in the USA,,,
> Florida to be exact.
> 
> ...


Last I heard, Florida was still a part of Spain. :mrgreen:


----------



## 40calmike (Apr 27, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Last I heard, Florida was still a part of Spain. :mrgreen:


Isn't it puerto Rico? Or maybe Cuba?


----------



## 40calmike (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyway thanks for the input. I will try to get one of heritages. I will let you know what she thinks.


----------



## BIGDAVE54 (Feb 12, 2014)

I bought a Heritage RR in 22mag/22 lr two years ago at Academy Sports. It has been a decent gun for the money.It is the only revolver I have ever seen with a safety. I believe it would be a good weapon for teaching.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hey 40calmike ,,,*

Did you ever get a revolver for your daughter?

Don't keep us in suspense my friend,,,
Let us know what you got her.

Aarond

.


----------

